# climax engines



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I,am thinking of getting a climax engine and was wondering who other than bachmann makes the climax engine and their quality and relaibilty. Also i have ri curves on my layout so the engine will have to be able to run on tight curves. Thanks for any help.All of our engines are lgb mogule and forney.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark Miniatures makes a craftsman type kit of a quasi class A Climax (It's not EXACTLY a Climax, but a 'logging engine that was homemade in the 1800s'so they say). Some of the details, like the weird super long valve chests, annoy me, but others love it. 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scri...oduct=1145

There's also a Climax catalog scanned online if you want to build from scratch.
http://www.climaxlocomotives.com/catalog/


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Bachmann Climax may be hard to find, but after some work it runs well even on 4' diameter curves 

see http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mik, 
I think the long valve chest are because they used early Marine engines and the longer throw helped start a prop in the water... homebuilts used parts off the shelf and made do. 
John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Who else makes'um... ME, thats who, well Class A's anyway



























HLW flatcar chassis, Aristo Centercab bricks and alot of styrene












BTW the vertical boiler Class A is available for sale ...PM me if interested


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, I still think mine is cuter. But I don't have a powered wheelset to make another one. 

















But you're right, you don't have to buy. The class A's are simple enough that you can build one in about 3 evenings 

John, Climax's own catalog cut. I think those long valve chests in the kit probably had more to do with being easier than making the valve gear. As you can also see, the reverser is in the wrong place as well. If you can find me a pic of a reversing marine engine exactly like the one it the kit, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

New England Narrow Gauge makes a 1:20 kit. I used their wood bits and made my own T boiler out of copper pipe fittings, caps and tubing. Powered with a NWSL Magic Carpet and a battery pack:


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 15 Oct 2009 11:31 AM 
Who else makes'um... ME, thats who, well Class A's anyway



























HLW flatcar chassis, Aristo Centercab bricks and alot of styrene







BTW the vertical boiler Class A is available for sale ...PM me if interested








Hey ! I LIKE that ! It is reminiscent of one that used to run on the Seward Peninsula (near Nome) Alaska.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The pictures that were posted are great but they are not of the climax that i have i mind. The climax with two pistons one on each side.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

you are probably looking for something like this one


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebay, I'd guess.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a new one via mail order from The Train Stop (Calif.) two years ago and paid a premium price but at the time I couldn't find 'em anywhere else.... 

Now there were 2 of 'em in the box for $200 each at the Fall ECLSTS a few weeks ago. I'm thinking Nicholas Smith Trains but can't remember for sure. Anyone else there and saw them?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes George that is the one. Al how did you like the engine and how well did it run for you. I have ri curves do you know if the climax will run ok on that tight of curves. Iwill have to call Nichlos Smith and see if they still have them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Just looked at their web site and it looks like may have them in stock but not $200.00 but $499.99 $499.99 is out of my price range wright now.But will give them a call. Thanks again


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

they run fine on R1


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If its Train Stop it might well be first generation Climax, they had a couple tweeks needed to be done that he should be made aware of if someone can remind him, I cant remember the all the discussions about these 1st gennie Bachmanns anymore. 

BTW That shop still has 1st generation Bachmann Shays for sale, at FULL MSRP to boot!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

George thanks for the response.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete I apologize that I really don't recall the store that was selling the $200 Climaxes, Nick Smith was what came to mind because of where I recall seeing them versus the vendor booth layout in the hall. But my memory isn't what it once was.... Could have been Town & Country Collectables (from Cockeysville MD) although I have rarely seen anything in their store at a "bargain" price.

As far as running quality, I bought mine from Train Stop in 2007 and as far as I can tell it runs fine. Mine is still stock; I have no clue whether it is 1st or 2nd generation design, and doesn't have much running time on it. But it is smooth. I never ran it on curves less than LGB R2 which is approximately 5 ft diameter. I ran fine with no squealing or apparent grinding. It runs nice and slow which is what I like. Did not try it on any significant grades - maybe 3% at worst (my backyard has a 3% slope) pulling 5 or 6 cars and no problem there either (brass LGB track). Also it goes thru my LGB R5 and R3 switches without hesitation or any serious bumping (only "bumps a bit on the R3's).


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem al i will call n smith this week and see if they had a show soecial for the climax.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

There's one on Feebay at the moment, but it isn't LISTED as a "Climax", so you might have to hunt a bit. On the up side, mis-listed items do tend to go cheaper.


----------

